# Guards Red Porsche Cayman



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so here we have a friends Porsche Cayman (981) in Guards Red with only 1500 miles on the clock. The brief....make it shiny.

I have to say, I'd never really paid much attention to Caymans before, but by the end of the detail I was blown away by the car. A really great shape and very similar, in my eyes anyway, to the 911s I grew up wanting.

Be warned, this is a long one..

So the car on arrival. Not too many photos, I'm afraid, as the weather was terrible...

..not looking too bad










Usual grime...




























And an early appearance from the suicide squadron...



















So, first up the wheels got a spray of Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner..










...left to dwell for a few mins, and then blasted off..










Then used a variety of brushes and an old wash mit to clean the wheels..










To leave this










Next, the door shuts got a clean with some APC...










..cleaned










On to the car, and the lower third got a spray of APC, which was left to dwell and then blasted off..










..before the rest of the car was snow foamed..










Giving me the chance to attend to the intricate areas...



















After the foam was cleared it was on to Zymol auto wash and the 2bm..



















The car was then rinsed..










No sign of any protection










Next, Iron X and AG Tar remover to decontaminate the paint (no pics I'm afraid)

Followed by bilt hamber clay..










Lower section of near side door...










After claying, the car was rinsed and then dried with a large drying towel..










To leave this..



















Car was then prepped for polishing (lower grills and air intakes not taped as I hand polished those areas)










I tested Scholl s40 on a scholl finishing pad on my rotary..

Difficult to show without a proper light source but I felt it was perfect for removing light defects whilst adding gloss.




























After polishing the car was washed and rinsed..now beading much better..










Water then sheeted off using the open end of the hose..










Once dried this is how it looked...





































So, for a wax I chose Zymol Glasur..





































And so on to the finishing touches..

First the glass got Autofinesse glass cleaner inside and out..










Next, the windscreen scuttle and front compartment plastic was treated to AG vinyl and rubber care..










Same product for the intakes..










I used AG SRP on the shuts..










Exhaust tip polished with Autofinesse metal polish..rear splitter treated with AG vinyl and rubber care










Wheels polished with SRP and tyres dressed with vinyl and rubber care..










And then some final tweeks to the centre caps..

Before..










After..










And now the finished car..

First the inside..



















And now the outside..




































































































If you made it this far, very well done!

Thanks for looking


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great write up and looks amazing! Do you rate the AG vinyl and rubber care, what's it like duration wise?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Glasur one of my favourite wax's.I'd used another glass cleaner though :thumb:well done buddy nice job.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Great job. That's the first porsche I've thought looks good in red.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very nice

how long did it all take

cant beat a red car


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job, enjoyed looking through that:thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work, ill have to try ag rubber and vinyl it looks very good.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Stunning car. Looks like a great job. Just a shame the wheel inners aren't gloss black too


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I like that a lot! Very nice


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is one shiny Porsche Cayman! Great job.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

great work !!

lovely cars caymans


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,now looks great:thumb:


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

suspal said:


> Glasur one of my favourite wax's.I'd used another glass cleaner though :thumb:well done buddy nice job.


Thanks buddy, and yes Glasur is a lovely wax - very easy to use and leaves a great finish.

What do you recommend for glass?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks great Tricky :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Always preferred the 911 to the cayman but it certainly looks good in red :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful gloss on the little red Porsche mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Really really like this. Great work 👍


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic work, guards red is one of my fave colours


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great write up, pity the sun didn't come out and show off your work. Love the centre cap alignment fix, they should come out of the showroom like that. I don't get why Porsche leave the inner wheels bright silver on all black rims, looks terrible IMO


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good read and love the finish on the car


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very very nice, great work


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Wicksy999 said:


> Great write up and looks amazing! Do you rate the AG vinyl and rubber care, what's it like duration wise?


Thanks.

Re vinyl care I really like it..can be a bit greasy if you put loads on but i put a small amount of product on a mf towel and then immediately wipe off and that seems to work fine. Duration wise, I find it lasts ok in the car...a little less good on the outside.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> looking very nice
> 
> how long did it all take
> 
> cant beat a red car


Thanks.

It was dropped off Thursday evening and I managed to do the wheels, shuts and interior. Early start Friday and a late finish saw it done.

Loved every minute though and you are right, it does look good in red.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Very nice looking car and well done, it looks fantastic fella :thumb:


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. All your hard work paid off.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

981 Boxsters / Caymans are things of beauty! This one is no different, top work pal!


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

G105ALY said:


> 981 Boxsters / Caymans are things of beauty! This one is no different, top work pal!


You are right, they are great looking cars.

I'll admit though that I'm a bit of a Porsche fanboy so I'd take any of them!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

tricky tree said:


> You are right, they are great looking cars.
> 
> I'll admit though that I'm a bit of a Porsche fanboy so I'd take any of them!


Me too. I really want to add a 981 to my 987....but spec for spec a new one will cost £60k....can't justify that as mine has only done 40k


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I just bought a white Cayman S and gave it it's first wash last weekend. 

Pressure wash, Iron X, Tardis, Werkstat Prime, 2 coats Werkstat Acrylic, Werkstat Gloss, AF Satin tyre dressing, AG Bumper and Trim Gel on the air intakes and other exterior body plastic.

I didn't bother with claying as I thought it would be more or less OK after the Tardis and Iron X and I was a bit pressed for time and wanted to make sure I got some protection on.

Mine has the same wheels as the red one but painted satin platinum which is a factory option, they are the same colour all over.

I couldn't decide what to dress the large area of black plastic around the front boot with so I just left it. It's not exposed to the sun so I figured it will be fine "naked".

I didn't take any photo's during the process as I already think my neighbours think I'm a bit of a ****** for having such a car when I live in central London. Here’s a random phone pic.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

paralla said:


> I just bought a white Cayman S and gave it it's first wash last weekend.
> 
> Pressure wash, Iron X, Tardis, Werkstat Prime, 2 coats Werkstat Acrylic, Werkstat Gloss, AF Satin tyre dressing, AG Bumper and Trim Gel on the air intakes and other exterior body plastic.
> 
> ...


Lovely.

Is that the Cayman S?


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, red brake callipers and body coloured rather than black splitter on the lower front bumper are specific to the S


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice , how long does vinyl and rubber care last on the tyres?


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

I know this is raising a thread from the dead, but I've just got to say to the OP "what a job!"

I've just bought this and need to detail it:









It has some mild correction work needed on the bonnet, but is mostly in good shape. If i can get it looking half as good as that Cayman, I'll be well pleased.

Great stuff and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Blubear (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice, never tried ag vinyl and trim but results are very nice


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice work bud, I bet your mate was very pleased indeed!

I find it funny that the seats are still the same style and shape as ones found in 80's 944's etc. You'd think they'd be a totally different style after all these years? A little nod to the past I guess.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work my friend. The rear wiper kills the lines though.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Top job buddy, I love mine too:thumb:


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

Great job.... What is it about Porsche rotors that they discolor so quickly? Son had a boxster last year and was the same, add in if you washed it and left it without driving the water from the rotors for an overnight the pads bind just on first takeoff but its unique to Porsches in my experience.... Cured by just spinning it round the block and getting enough heat in t the discs to drive the water away and voila shiny rotors


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't see a problem in fetching an older thread back if its informative myself.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

maraalfa said:


> Great job.... What is it about Porsche rotors that they discolor so quickly? Son had a boxster last year and was the same, add in if you washed it and left it without driving the water from the rotors for an overnight the pads bind just on first takeoff but its unique to Porsches in my experience.... Cured by just spinning it round the block and getting enough heat in t the discs to drive the water away and voila shiny rotors


had same on my 640d, always reversed in and out of the drive to make them not oxidised.


----------

